# UNSURE SMILEY MISSING



## coolbho3000 (Mar 11, 2008)

The old "unsure" smiley looked like a smiley pondering, with a handlike thing in view. Since the update this smiley (which used to be one of my favorites) is missing from both the abridged list and the full list!

This new "unsure" smiley (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) absolutely sucks for this situation, it looks like a nervous guy and not an unsure guy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring back the old unsure smiley! 








And if possible add the :yaykikkoman: smiley (please see my sig) along with it.


----------



## science (Mar 11, 2008)

chinalilly >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> kikkoman


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 11, 2008)

i was looking for him today but i couldn't find him, maybe he got lost.


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the new one better...

You should have done a poll: "Which do you like better - old : unsure : or new : unsure :?"


----------



## fischju (Mar 11, 2008)

```
:unsure:
```


----------



## beedog19 (Mar 11, 2008)

Man this sucks! What do I do now?!?


----------



## theman69 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey wait what about the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  blank smiley


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know where he could have gotten to.. I'll have to look into it


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2008)

Already done it.. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77215

Give us the old "unsure" back!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bow to the mighty OLD UNSURE smiley!!


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the old one better.  New board maybe got rid of it and put this one in.


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 11, 2008)

I prefer the old one


----------



## Xarsah16 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think the new one is cuter.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 25, 2008)

I miss him too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The old one looks like he's pondering something, works well for thinking something over, sarcasm or scepticism. The new one looks genuinely worried, unsettled and a lot more serious.
In conclusion: can we have both?


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 25, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> In conclusion: can we have both?


Yes, I agree. Both would be awesome!


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 25, 2008)

Both would be a good solution.. http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/sal...e502/unsure.gif


----------

